# Critique on driftwood scape



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

I am setting up a 50 gallon tank. It won't be heavily planted but lightly planted between the wood and rocks) if I can find some that I like. I plan to use a light that I currently have, I have a 2 bulb t5 and a t12 fixture. I would only use one t5 bulb if I went that route. Please let me know what you think. I will probably use play sand as the substrate. Thanks for your input!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

i like this wood )) try to add some moss to your DW - i think it will be great... also i prefer black sand... but its up to you and for sure i will offer to add some Aponos for background - they are my favorite ))


----------



## mikluha (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks like it right next to front glass.
You need some room to clean front glass - hand scraper or magnet


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like the overall flow of branches, but have a couple thoughts that jumped out at me visually. 

- center feels a little crowded
- furthest to the right branch being so thick feels unnatural
(it could read as a continuation of the biggest piece when viewed from the front with substrate added, but from the 3/4 view it feels a bit off)

It's hard to make good recommendations without knowing what types of plants you're going for.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

I will be using a black background, so I don't know if that will be too much black? I am wanting this to be an extremely cheap build. I have all necessary equipment so I just plan on purchasing sand, plants, and fish. And obviously finishing the stand, this tank was used for a qt for my saltwater tank so I didn't bother finishing out the stand at that time. I haven't had a freshwater tank in awhile so I will have to figure out what fish I am going to put in it. Originally wanted discus but I think they are going to be a bit too time consuming right now. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

I also have a ton of research to do on plants, but only want to do 3-4 species. Same with fish 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

I like it!! Very nice piece of wood you got their. Personally I would throw some moss on it. Flame moss or Christmas moss would look good in my opinion. honestly covering both corners of the tank with plants and leave the middle open would look good also. Which ever way you go about it will look great. keep us updated on the journey


also here are two members that have a wide selection of plants that would be good to look into and price wise you cant beat

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-lots-deals-mayaca-red-free-shipping-$35.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...n-singapore-spikey-rotala-sunset-rootabs.html


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I saw one very similar while googling... I think it needs more wood, fill the sides to the same level as the middle and it'll look badass... my thoughts for planting are some jave fern/anubias tied onto the branches at random intervals. let it fill in and it'll look sharp


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Tweaked it a little bit. I added another smaller branch piece to the right side. It's really hard to create depth in this size tank because it is super shallow. The only
Piece of wood that is touching the front
Glass is on the bottom and I may cover that
Part with sand. We will see. I wanted to leave some open space on both side for open swimming room. The branches
Are mainly towards the back its just really hard to capture in pictures because the tank is so shallow
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

I actually like the first version better it seemed to draw your eye along the wood from left to right better.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

ichy said:


> I actually like the first version better it seemed to draw your eye along the wood from left to right better.



I'm leaning that way as well, problem is I started messing with it and can't for the life of me get it back to the way it
Was originally. Note to self: take better pictures to be able to replicate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

I think the first one would be it without the piece all the way on the right. I agree, the flow was awesome.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

martini5788 said:


> I'm leaning that way as well, problem is I started messing with it and can't for the life of me get it back to the way it
> Was originally. Note to self: take better pictures to be able to replicate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


been there done that!


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok a few more options. I finally got it back to the first one, or close to it. As well as one other option

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

well my opinion, in the first one...that piece on the right was a nice focal point where it arched up. I miss it in the other ones.

Bump: where did you get that wood...i'm looking for similar stuff


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

ichy said:


> well my opinion, in the first one...that piece on the right was a nice focal point where it arched up. I miss it in the other ones.
> 
> Bump: where did you get that wood...i'm looking for similar stuff



It is manzanita. I got it like 6 months ago or so. I actually think I got it from
Someone off here that sells it in boxes. It's just a bunch of random pieces. Really nice stuff though. Tom maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalan850 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice placement, great looking wood, when you go to add the substrate you should do it in a way that some of the branches are elevated at an angle. This will cast some visually appealing shadows and a good sense of depth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

kalan850 said:


> Nice placement, great looking wood, when you go to add the substrate you should do it in a way that some of the branches are elevated at an angle. This will cast some visually appealing shadows and a good sense of depth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will do that, thanks! I ordered a 50 lb bag of pool filter sand today, should be here next week sometime. At that point I will have the tank in its final resting place in my bedroom. Then I will probably have to redo the wood at that point but I'm glad for the input now so I know I'm heading in the right direction!

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

martini5788 said:


> It is manzanita. I got it like 6 months ago or so. I actually think I got it from
> Someone off here that sells it in boxes. It's just a bunch of random pieces. Really nice stuff though. Tom maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that was me.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

plantbrain said:


> Yes, that was me.



Yes! The wood is awesome, thank you! I use tapatalk and for some reason it wouldn't allow me to look back 6 months or so. Manzanita works great for a skinny tank like this, hopefully the end product turns out as well as I think
It will! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I like either the second or third. I think it would go well with something similar to this--

Tall plants in back left corner (heaviest planting here), maybe some long fronds drifting towards the centre, aided by water flow
Shortest plants front left
Short plants back right, small grouping only
Empty play area on the front right

Some moss on the driftwood, non-uniform distribution


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> I like either the second or third. I think it would go well with something similar to this--
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly my plan. Now I just have to find easy plants that are hardy, which I have no clue where to even start with that to be honest. I have yet to keep a plant alive in my entire life,
Seriously. I think it's because I either overwater or don't water enough. I figure this should be easier because aquarium plants take that aspect out
Of the equation haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice wood! Lol. I think banking up the substrate so a couple of the branches break the surface of the water would look really good imo. Will be following this thread to see how it turns out.
As for plants, crypts and Amazon swords are hard to kill. I kept mine in sand never fed them and they thrived really well. You could tie some anubias petite to your drift wood too  good luck

Richard - Happy Fish Keeping


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Awesome pieces of driftwood


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Look at my past post. I gave you two people who have a wide selection and are willing to set up packages of what you want and help decide what your looking for and what your trying to do..I took that part out of the equation for you now you just gotta talk to them and decide what you want hahaha


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Note, when you like the driftwood, you also do not want to hide it with plants(or too much).

So the front and middle of the wood is often left open or a foreground type plant. 
The rear can go either way, the rear corners etc. 

Thus really nice wood generally needs an open platform and foreground type plants mostly to show off the nicer hardscape. 
Some go for a complex creeping overgrowth, that works also, but tends to be tougher for most to pull off. 
A good example was this years ADA winner.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

patfat said:


> Look at my past post. I gave you two people who have a wide selection and are willing to set up packages of what you want and help decide what your looking for and what your trying to do..I took that part out of the equation for you now you just gotta talk to them and decide what you want hahaha


I will be contacting them once I get the cycle going. It will probably be a few weeks before I fill it with water and get it moved into the other room. I do greatly appreciate the contacts and definitely didn't forget about it! I normally have marine tanks so this one is my way of getting my feet wet and seeing if I like freshwater planted.

Thank you guys for the compliments and help, I was nervous posting it because I don't know the first thing about freshwater aquasca ping so I'm glad I'm going in the right direction
I ordered 50 lbs of pool filter sand, do you think that will be enough?
Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

plantbrain said:


> Note, when you like the driftwood, you also do not want to hide it with plants(or too much).
> 
> So the front and middle of the wood is often left open or a foreground type plant.
> The rear can go either way, the rear corners etc.
> ...


I planned to leave the middle pretty much blank and only do some mossy type stuff on some of the branches. Build up the back corners, mainly the left. In your opinion, do you think this is a good plan? What would you do differently?

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

martini5788 said:


> I will be contacting them once I get the cycle going. It will probably be a few weeks before I fill it with water and get it moved into the other room. I do greatly appreciate the contacts and definitely didn't forget about it! I normally have marine tanks so this one is my way of getting my feet wet and seeing if I like freshwater planted.
> 
> Thank you guys for the compliments and help, I was nervous posting it because I don't know the first thing about freshwater aquasca ping so I'm glad I'm going in the right direction
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


YA of course no worries!! honestly this forum is the best place for every thing...ive always wanted a planted and never knew what i needed or any thing until i found this place and man oh man I just jumped right on in with getting what ever to see if it will live or not..just because i wanted to see what awesome plants that i liked would live hah..plant wise of course.. but ya going with your other question honestly its your tank..once you start picking out the plants you want for the tank then you will see where you want to put things to hide equipment or to make little bushes or things like that..so again thats kind of later on into the design when you have those elements just like fish thats later on when you have every thing set out so you get the right size fish for the tank style...just make it your own make it the way your going to love it and want to see it every day..


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have wanted to keep discus for a long time. Would this be an ok setup for a small group of them(essentially the smallest group they are comfortable with, 3 or 5?). The water here is very hard but I have an rodi system so that should take care
Of that aspect of water quality. Because I am used to a sw tank, limiting the number of fish is not a big deal to me at all. But I wouldn't want them to be miserable in it 

Took the night to think it over, and I have changed my mind on the discus thing. Maybe one day in a larger aquarium, and when I have the patience and time to maintain multiple water changes a week which I am not able to commit to as of now. At least I'm honestly about it, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

The sand came in today. I have had the chance to move the tank to the bedroom as of yet, but I'm gonna try and get that done this week. I have a 29 gallon brackish o the dresser that had to be moved so I am going to tear that down and rehome the fish for it. I will be this thread up to date as things happen though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Finally got the tank into place. About
To start filling it up. The branches have been dry for awhile now so they will probably float, oh well. I'm just gonna leave them in there and then fix as needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Just a thought,with all that wood,a small group of Angelfish would look great in there! not nearly as much work and time commitment as discus.

but then maybe I'm biased cause I love angelfish.But it does kind of have that amazon flavor.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah it does. I was thinking about a pair or 2 of Rams, harlequin rasboras, Cory cats, rummy nose tetras. If I did angelfish would they fit with those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I think you'd be ok,though when and if the angels or ram paired off and began to spawn,they'd get territorial with each other.Although Honestly,I've never kept Rams.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

martini5788 said:


> I also have a ton of research to do on plants, but only want to do 3-4 species. Same with fish
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


Good idea to keep to just a few plants, and not overcrowd with lots of different plants. It looks like an Amazon river biotope would be good. Look at the pics online of those biotopes and see if you like anything in particular, and go for it! Beautiful wood by the way! I'm jealous. :wink2:


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

AWolf said:


> Good idea to keep to just a few plants, and not overcrowd with lots of different plants. It looks like an Amazon river biotope would be good. Look at the pics online of those biotopes and see if you like anything in particular, and go for it! Beautiful wood by the way! I'm jealous. :wink2:



Hopefully I can get the wood back the way it was. It's all floating right now hahaha. Should I just google search for it? Or is there a place on this forum? 
Also, what plants would you use for this tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

martini5788 said:


> Hopefully I can get the wood back the way it was. It's all floating right now hahaha. Should I just google search for it? Or is there a place on this forum?
> Also, what plants would you use for this tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's an interesting link. Might help you out. Cultivating an Amazon Biotope Tank | RateMyFishTank.com


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

How many angels? What is a good group size. I would get the smallest ones I can find and rehome them if they get too large, if that makes a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

So after I spent all that time trying to perfect the wood placement, I am going to have to switch the side the wood is focused on. It needs to be the opposite of how I originally had it. So I am going to need some help on the new scape. Working on it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

I want to get some plants ordered, I looked at the links supplied earlier for people on here who sell them but I don't think the links are working correctly. I am hoping that someone can set me up a package of sorts to start off with. Any suggestions as to who I should contact? Or where to order offline? 
Found this package, input on this for my setup? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplants&1452466815
Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

The wood finally sank, I tried to arrange it the other direction but it wouldn't work so I went back to the original. The light I was planning on using I guess isn't going to work. That and I can't even get the thing open to take the old bulbs out. I ordered a beams work led that should get here in about a week. I also have some plants being sent to me from someone on here doing a lot of trimming. I will get a list of them when they get here. Tank is currently cycling, I added a bottle of bacteria today (the marineland one because it was on sale) just to try it out and see if it works, I figure it can't hurt anything... so we will see. I have the api liquid test kits so I will be monitoring the levels. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger (Jan 19, 2015)

Any photos? 😊

Richard - Happy Fish Keeping


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Plants are coming in tomorrow. New light is coming in on Friday or Monday. I ordered a beams work led. 2 reasons. 1. I couldn't get the t5 light open, too much salt creep, so I couldn't replace the 10k and actinic bulb. 2. It costs the same amount to get new crappy bulbs that would work in the fixture as it did for the new led. So I ordered this one. Hopefully it will work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Plants came in, they are not in good shape. Broken up into a lot of different pieces, assuming because of shipping, and the majority of the leaves fell off. I'm not even going to post a picture, because I'm
Probably going to be starting from
Scratch soon, and it looks terrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaH2O (Jan 12, 2016)

martini5788 said:


> Plants came in, they are not in good shape. Broken up into a lot of different pieces, assuming because of shipping, and the majority of the leaves fell off. I'm not even going to post a picture, because I'm
> Probably going to be starting from
> Scratch soon, and it looks terrible.
> 
> ...


Give it a short month or three. The beauty is hidden. Would love to see your "paradise to be!"


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

I am going to try and work on it a bit tomorrow. See if I can get it acceptable for a picture. Not likely though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

doesn't look bad at all! pic looks like a great start!


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

Very nice piece of driftwood to say the very least. Also a nice spot for the tank with the sun coming through like that! 
Make sure to have enough plants to deal with that though can get you some nasty algae blooms! 

For aesthetic reasons i'd put the plants that are on the right (at least the high ones) behind/in between the wood just left of the middle.. That's just me though


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sweet dw!! 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you everyone, definitely makes me a feel a little bit better about it. The plants are dying though, won't last much longer. Not sure why exactly they are having so many problems. But they are curling away from the lights. I can't move them right now, they fall apart if I touch them so they will have to stay for the time being 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Also, I plan on putting a backhround on, just not sure if I want to do black or frosted glass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeroen said:


> Very nice piece of driftwood to say the very least. Also a nice spot for the tank with the sun coming through like that!
> 
> Make sure to have enough plants to deal with that though can get you some nasty algae blooms!
> 
> ...



The wood on that side is right against the glass so that would be difficult to do n


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Try a temporary background before deciding. A cut open black trash bag and a cut open kitchen bag or wax paper works well.

Sorry your plants didn't ship well. Keep going through and getting rid of the bad but save the good stuff. My Blyxa was in horrible shape after a week in the dark and so long as the stem was firm the plant survived. I only lost one out of a dozen even though every one lost all but a couple leaves. Some people prefer to float frail plants so they bud on every node.


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Plants are continuing to deteriorate. I added seachem root tabs and flourish a few days ago. I also have some fuzz starting to grow on the sand and wood in a few places. It has a red tint to it. Leave it or remove it? I also am seeing zero movement in the cycle. I mean nothing. I know my test kits are fine, I have 2 and have been getting the same results with both.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudger (Jan 19, 2015)

Imo stick with the plants for a while longer they will "melt" and should come back as they are adapting. As for the "fuzz" I know you do get white stuff on dw and that's normal I'd leave it and keep an eye on it and see what happens. The stuff on the sand though I'm sure you can just vac it off 

Richard - Happy Fish Keeping


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Smudger said:


> Imo stick with the plants for a while longer they will "melt" and should come back as they are adapting. As for the "fuzz" I know you do get white stuff on dw and that's normal I'd leave it and keep an eye on it and see what happens. The stuff on the sand though I'm sure you can just vac it off
> 
> Richard - Happy Fish Keeping



Yeah I knew about the driftwood stuff, confused about the much larger portion on the sand. Appears to be the same thing but I'll see what happens with it. I'm going to trim
Off the dead stuff in a little bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Added 4 Cardinal tetras today, one of them has completely disappeared. It didn't jump. No idea where it went. It's just gone. I used a canister filter with all biomedia included that was already cycled so I assume that's why my cycle was so fast. That and the plants. We will see how the 3 remaining ones do, hopefully the 4th shows up again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadApple (Dec 28, 2015)

I often "misplace" tetras too. I bought 6 last week to bring my school up to 12. Within 24 hours I was down to 10. (obsessively counting the school every 5 minutes) Then mysteriously today, the missing two showed up. Don't give up on the little guy, you might just be surprised. I know diatoms are very common when starting new aquariums, which may be what is forming on your substrate. If it comes off in layers and seems slimy then it may be some kind of cyanobacteria. If that's the case, then definitely remove it! Nice looking driftwood though! Good luck!


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't think it's in layers, more like long strands. The canister filter I have is acting weird and not having hardly any flow at all, so I added an aquaclear 110 that I had sitting around. I may switch to just the aquaclear, not sure yet. So the stuff on the sand got swept away, we will see what happens with it. The lost tetra has been found, he doesn't stay with the group and is at the surface kinda gasping, so he may not make it. Time will tell. 

He died last night, it was quick too. All the other ones are doing
Great. I think the guy at the store grabbed this one and squished him. He appeared to have bruising all
Over his body when I fished him out. Never going back to that place again 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Updated picture: things seem to be settling in, I still have the 3 Cardinal tetras left. Have some new growth on about half of the plants. It appears like I am having the start of some green algae on the sand and glass. It's not noticeable in pictures. I'll have to do some research on algae to id it. I'm not gonna freak out, hopefully it doesn't get crazy. The plants are really responding to the light. I would probably guess that it is moderate lighting for this tank.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padres1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

martini5788 said:


> Updated picture: things seem to be settling in, I still have the 3 Cardinal tetras left. Have some new growth on about half of the plants. It appears like I am having the start of some green algae on the sand and glass. It's not noticeable in pictures. I'll have to do some research on algae to id it. I'm not gonna freak out, hopefully it doesn't get crazy. The plants are really responding to the light. I would probably guess that it is moderate lighting for this tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you using pressurized CO2?


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Padres1234 said:


> Are you using pressurized CO2?



Nope. Why? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm really loving your layout!! Good choice on keeping plants on both sides and having the middle left open just for the wood!! I believe the reason he's asking if you are using co2 is because you got the drop checker wheel on the corner there..that be my best guess lol..but other then that I read back sorry that your plants didn't come in, in good condition it's always a guessing game..but don't stress..if you feel plants are dying...plants that are grown in some one else's tank may look great and every thing but once switches from their water to yours plants will do the whole wilting and regrow process because your tank parameters are different..give it some time and do changes slowly..this hobby is all about a waiting game no matter what..also remember that water changes are your best friend when it comes to killing or trying to reduce algae. You can always send a pm il try to answer or direct you to some one with answers!


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

patfat said:


> I'm really loving your layout!! Good choice on keeping plants on both sides and having the middle left open just for the wood!! I believe the reason he's asking if you are using co2 is because you got the drop checker wheel on the corner there..that be my best guess lol..but other then that I read back sorry that your plants didn't come in, in good condition it's always a guessing game..but don't stress..if you feel plants are dying...plants that are grown in some one else's tank may look great and every thing but once switches from their water to yours plants will do the whole wilting and regrow process because your tank parameters are different..give it some time and do changes slowly..this hobby is all about a waiting game no matter what..also remember that water changes are your best friend when it comes to killing or trying to reduce algae. You can always send a pm il try to answer or direct you to some one with answers!



Thank you so much, this is my first fw tank that I attempted an aquascape, so hearing some positive feedback like that I greatly appreciate. The badge in the corner is a seachem ammonia badge. I put it in tanks when I start adding livestock to make sure the bio filter can handle it. I plan on putting some moss on the driftwood, maybe some Anubias through the left side
Of wood. But I will leave the rest of it open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padres1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

martini5788 said:


> Nope. Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might eliminate any algae problems


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

martini5788 said:


> Thank you so much, this is my first fw tank that I attempted an aquascape, so hearing some positive feedback like that I greatly appreciate. The badge in the corner is a seachem ammonia badge. I put it in tanks when I start adding livestock to make sure the bio filter can handle it. I plan on putting some moss on the driftwood, maybe some Anubias through the left side
> Of wood. But I will leave the rest of it open.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oooh okay!! hah well then never mind I havent seen it for ammonia before. I have seen it as a color code for co2 as in when the level is low, good, or toxic. but that is smart. I know for my tank my filter seems to not be able to keep up with the amount of livestock I have in my tank. as in every week when I clean my filter media is brown as can be and not blue. Which is telling me I might need to invest in a canister filter along with my HOB. but that will come with time when I have the funds for it. any ways back to your idea of moss how about Subwassertang or fissiden fontanus I think either might look great on that drift wood. If your going for that kind of look of course. check them out and let me know I know some one that might still be selling either or both to you if you like. Going on to what the other member said about co2 it would be a great help is killing or more so controlling your algae problem. plus it will really help with growth and color of your plants. co2 and a canister our my next two purchases when I have the funds for it of course. Some thing is out of balance thats why your having the problem but dont let it get you down do what you can and afford at the time. again keep us posted with updates !!:smile2:


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm not sure if I would call it a problem, it's a light dusting right now. The only thing I would be willing to do would be that liquid API co2 stuff. I spend way too much money on tanks to begin with, I think my husband will explode if I tell him I want to setup a co2 system on the bedroom tank that was supposed to be just a hodgepodge of leftover things, which is pretty much what I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Apparently Amazon is trying to get me to go to high tech hahaha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

better yet they want you to spend hundreds a year on those little co2 cartridges!


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

Honestly I don't even know how they came up with it. I've never looked up co2 or anything like that. Creepy Amazon, very creepy. 

In other news, I picked up 5 harlequin rasboras today. So now I'm at 5 rasboras and 3 Cardinal tetras. Next is rummy nose and increasing all the schools as well as getting some corys. At the store today, I saw a fish called furcata rainbows? I liked them a lot, they were really cool. Would they be a good fit? Any experience with them? 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Feb 26, 2015)

The harlequins are laying eggs on the bottom of leaves of some
Plant I can't remember the names of. I put them in the tank at 8:30 last night. And I was under the impression that harlequins don't normally breed in a tank, let alone this fast. I mean seriously, 12 hours later I have eggs. What should I do with them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

